# Question about Bachmann Fn3 flat with skidder.



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

All the photos I have seen show the skidder and crates on the flat car. Are they easily removed?

Thank you

RonO


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The load on the flat is held on by removable wires.
The scale is not 1:20.3, it's closer to 1:22.5. The flat is not the latest Spectrum 1:20.3 range.






Andrew


----------



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

Good news & bad news.

Fool that I am, I thought since all the adverts said 1:20.3,it was. Now to search for the Spectrum version.

Thank you


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

There is no Spectrum version unfortunately. Now you have both the flat and the donkey to consider. Flats in 1:20.3 may be obtained from AML and others as well. I do not recall Bm having a 1:20.3 flat....

The donkey is another matter. Since they came in many sizes, you can make do with the donkey which is a decent model, it can be weathered and detailed up if you like. However it is definetely on the quite small end of the donkeys, but I have been unable to find a larger donkey model to use with 1:20.3, While there were some in the past, none seem to exist now. 

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the Bachmann site, it says 20' flat car with log skidder. No mention of scale. All of the Spectrum freight cars I looked at mention 1:20.3 and it requires a minimum of 8' diameter curves. This is because of the body mounted couplers on the Spectrum cars. 

The Big Hauler (1:22.5/24) stock never mentions scale.

The car pictured has truck mounted couplers, never used on Spectrum freight cars.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There is no Spectrum 1:20.3 version. You can also get the steam donkey on skids by itself.
The flat is from Bachmann's early, now discontinued 20ft cars marked as 1:20.3. They were ambiguously very small cars but not accurate models.
Early flats came in a variety of sizes but the style of steam donkey is definitely undersized for 1:20.3.
There were steam donkey kits available accurately scaled for 1:20.3.

Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

RonO,

AMS Accucraft) makes 1:20.3 flats. I have a half dozen of them, all lettered for D&RGW. I believe they are still available or you might try eBay. As far as donkey engines in that scale, try Ozark Miniatures. They are NOT cheap. This one is a craftsman type kit at $148. I'm not positive that these kits are 1:20, but I believe they are.

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=561

And another at $171.

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=564

Just check this page out for many others.

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1220


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann made a flat (with stakes, no donkey) in the Spectrum line of 1:20.3 cars. Not in production , but should be available from The Favorite Spot or Trainworld . At Trainworld, call, because they have 1:20 stuff that is not advertised for some reason.

Larry


----------



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

So I went ahead and bought one.

The couplers are mounted to the frame, not the trucks.
Length 11. 690 inches (237.54 inches at 1:20.32)
Width 3.544 inches not including stake pockets (72.01 inches)
Height from rail 1.722 inches (34.99 inches)
Stakes are included.

Since I do not measure stuff frequently, there may be a bit of inaccuracy. 

Glad to answer any questions.

RonO


----------

